# seeking advice on snowman LDA 75



## TLwiz (Nov 15, 2003)

I am looking to buy asnaoman LDA 75 for personal use, and I need help. I do not know what to expect for a price or how much the dealer will charge for "assembly and installation." What is normal?

Any advice or suggesstions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

I looked into that Snowman plow last year. I called several dealers and the price for installation seemed to be in the $200-300 range, with the plow in the $2600 area. I recall that a place in CT (Hartford-New Haven area) seemed to be the cheapest. You might want to make some inquiries from Snowman's dealer list

I ended up buying a 7 foot pull plow from Driveway Superplow (located near Albany, NY). ($1995 plus mechanic to install wiring to control the Meyer hydraulic.) Do a web search for them, they're a small outfit. I went with them because their plow allows you to plow in reverse as well as pull plowing. I thought that a strictly pull plow would be a little bit limited in moving the snow where I wanted it. Very heavy duty plow. Dolly is included in the price. It's worked well so far this winter.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## stackitslamit (Nov 12, 2002)

install it yourself

simple wiring harness, less than an hour
save your money


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I bought directly from SnowMan because I did not have a dealer local. Closest one wanted approx $2600 cash & carry. I paid just over $2400 including freight. Installation was so-so. It was not just a matter of running wiring on truck. The frame that the plow mounts to had to be assembled, pump attached, hoses connected, and plow mounted to frame. You will need at least two people to "coax" everything into place.
I had looked into the Superplow last year as well but decided to go with the Snowman based in part to some of the other posts I've seen on this site and partly because the Superplow does not have power angle. I felt that was more important then being able to push the snow backwards. 
So far the only concern I have is the drain on the eletrical system from the pump. My lights dim significantly and the voltage gauge takes a good drop as well.
It has just started snowing by me now for the first time since I got it (expecting 3-6") so I will find out in the morning how well it works.
I am planning on buying or making a dolly to make it easier to hook up.


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

k1768,

When I looked into the SnowMan last year, I also thought about building a dolly. Northerntool.com has some snowmobile 3-piece dollies that could probably be rigged together to make a triangular dolly. They come in 1000 lb. and 1500 lb. capacities. Good luck with your dolly.

Although the Driveway Superplow lacks Snowman's power angle, the Superplow's blade does pivot towards the side of greatest resistance (most snow) as advertised. You can also use your steering wheel to make it pivot in the direction you want. I haven't needed to do it yet, but I could also manually pivot the blade and lock it in that position by wedging a piece of wood in the gap. 

Hope you enjoy your first plowing. Up here in Westchester County, we may only get a couple of inches of snow.


----------



## theboogers (Oct 18, 2003)

saw a snoman a whild back and there is a daniels in buffalo on ebay right now. search ebay under snowplow and snow plow and see what you can find.


----------

